

Will This Be The Retail Store of The Future? - enemtin
http://www.hubba.com/will-this-be-the-retail-store-of-the-future

======
lazyjones
What a strange piece of fluff.

Amazon wins because of convenience (don't need to leave the house, park your
car, carry stuff), variety (no b&m store can compete) and often price. Those
who shop online will never switch back to conventional stores for the same
needs, but there will always be a niche for brick & mortar stores where the
type of products or customers is no good fit for online shopping.

These are 2 separate, established channels now and neither can completely
replace the other, but online shopping will still kill off many more brick &
mortar stores.

